# Planning, thinking...Volvo 240 EV conversion



## Tyn245GL (Oct 12, 2009)

CRWsound said:


> Hello all,
> 
> First, thanks for having such a great resource here. This is the forum where I've spent the most time trying to decide what to do in my quest for an EV.
> 
> ...


Hi Chris, it can be done. I converted a 240, with very good result. See my build website. You need a strong motor and a large battery. How is your project going?
//Martijn


----------



## kobchai (Mar 23, 2012)

Hi,

I use Volvo 244GLT 1985 and interested to convert too.
But, not soon.


----------

